# I need a leash with a good clasp



## HankGSD (Oct 28, 2010)

Does anyone have a recommendation for a leash with a good clasp that won't come undone?

I have looked at Leerburg, but all the leashes there have standard clasps that I have had problems with. I have looked at the local K9 specialty store, Petsmart, Pet Supplies Plus and Petco. The K9 store had a leash with a brass clasp that had to be pinched on both sides to open, but it was only two feet long.

I have had several incidents where leashes with both large and small clasps have slipped off the very small live ring of a small (2.25 mm I think) prong collar. I cannot figure out why this is happening because each time Hank has been right at my side and there was no pulling involved. Each time I could just feel the leash come loose. I think it happened with 3 separate leashes all of which had "standard" clasps of varying sizes.

I just purchased a Lupine leash from Amazon that has "gate clasp" but it still seems like it could come undone easily if something pressed against it.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I don't care for the french clasps and have had trouble with them (the pinch kind)

Honestly I have not had problems with a standard brass snap but have with the spring snap and gate snap. Actually I have made some tracking lines with the one shown below as a trigger snap (can buy at Lowes) and think it is THE most secure foolproof snap.

Now I did not buy my leads here (they seem a bit high) but it shows the snap style at least.

Snap Styles for Leashes and Leads


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I get mine custom made by an amish harness maker - can make it with any snap I want if I want something other than a regular brass bolt snap, including an equine quick releast...if you get the snap you like, it can be made....pm me if you want to go that route!

Lee


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

This guy, Bud, custom made the 30 ft leash i got for Viktor. He will make any size you want with any clasp you want. He ships it out and prefers you send a check when you get it. I am very pleased with the one I got.

index


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

I just ordered a custom collar from Spence, I am sure he could make whatever you need. Home Page


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

index makes Biothane leashes to your liking. You can get different weights, lengths, colors and clasps. You have to ask for each and you have to ask for a handle loop.  The service is great. 

I have found Lupines to be sturdy and have not had a problem with them. I have a dog who can open clasps and that's why now I use either a Lupine or preferably the Biothane.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Ella's Lead - Home


----------



## HankGSD (Oct 28, 2010)

Wow, thanks for all the great ideas. I will look into them!! 

Glad to know the Lupine has held up for others, however, since that is what I have for now.


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

I buy all my leashes mostly from www.bridgeportequipment.com VERY sturdy and awesome customer service!


----------



## kimboley (Nov 15, 2011)

I use a horse lead, or I double leash my male, one hooked to his "all the time collar" one hooked to his chain collar. I have found this works well for me in the event I need to quickly get a lead wrapped around something stationary, like a tree or fence post. It also works great if I want to give him more room to explore, I just hook the leashes to each other, end to end.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

HankGSD said:


> Wow, thanks for all the great ideas. I will look into them!!
> 
> Glad to know the Lupine has held up for others, however, since that is what I have for now.


We carry Lupine products for our adopters, and it's the only collar/leash I will use other than Ella's Lead - Home (they specialize in handmade products).

Lupine is very sturdy and have a lifetime guarantee, even if chewed, you cannot go wrong there


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

I liked that Ella's custom made collars...

Just ordered one for Viktor 

Maybe as a Christmas gift??? LOL


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

There's this one which uses a bull snap:
SURVIVOR Big Dog Leads

This has a panic snap:
Long Heavy Duty Leather Lead For Big Dogs!


You can often find either of those as options from companies that do custom leashes too.

I've had the most trouble with gate snaps, my terrier mix used to somehow be able to unhook those from his collar or get them hooked onto my other dog's leash so that he was attached to the middle of her leash (or hooked to my other dog's leash and off his collar so he was free.)


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

GSKnight said:


> I liked that Ella's custom made collars...
> 
> Just ordered one for Viktor
> 
> Maybe as a Christmas gift??? LOL


Yay! 

We got one of these, too - it's invaluable for dogs who break hardware.

Ella's Lead - Oscar's Attachment


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

would a small carabiner help? go to a hardware store
and look around. they should have something.


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

I have this leash: Hortons Quality K9 :: Leads and Lines :: Obedience Leash 4'X 1/2" with the Herm Sprenger French scissor snap: Hortons Quality K9 :: Accessories :: Herm Sprenger French Scissor Snap

I have accidentally pinched my finger with this snap and it #$%^ing hurts! I don't like bolt snaps any more since they have released my dog's collar on more than one occasion...


----------



## Lenny (Jul 25, 2005)

Knot-a-Leash? Dog Leash from Ruff Wear ? Climbing rope inspired Lead with Carabiner
This one has a locking carabiner... it's not coming off.


----------



## thecoopersmith (Jun 2, 2014)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> index makes Biothane leashes to your liking. You can get different weights, lengths, colors and clasps. You have to ask for each and you have to ask for a handle loop.  The service is great.
> 
> I have found Lupines to be sturdy and have not had a problem with them. I have a dog who can open clasps and that's why now I use either a Lupine or preferably the Biothane.


Could you take a video of your dog opening the clasp alone? If so, please reply so we can connect. I have a marketing project this would be perfect for. Thx!


----------



## CharlieB.Barkin (Apr 21, 2014)

Try this one: 6-Foot Braided Nylon K9 Lead - Accessories - K-9

I don't see how the "Kong Frog" clip could ever open unintentionally under those circumstances. It's a clip that is mostly used for mountain climbing, which in this case has been adapted for use on a dog collar. People's lives depend on this clip working correctly every single time. I'd put my money on it. I've been wanting to buy one because I though it was cool, but I personally don't have the need for it. One of these days though 

Wait a second...this thread is 3 years old, lol


----------

